# First time doing Jewelry.



## peaydesigns (Mar 31, 2009)

This is the first time I have done jewelry photography for a client and am hoping it turned out ok. So far she loves the look If you have any critique please let me know :thumbup:


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 31, 2009)

Gee...  I don't think you're doing yourself any favors shooting these on black.

Are the photos of the kids really that bad?  I'm looking at people and seeing nothing that resembles skin tones.

I really think everyone would be much happier if you shoot these on white.

-Pete


----------



## peaydesigns (Mar 31, 2009)

Christie Photo said:


> Gee...  I don't think you're doing yourself any favors shooting these on black.
> 
> Are the photos of the kids really that bad?  I'm looking at people and seeing nothing that resembles skin tones.
> 
> ...



The photos are exactly what they look like on the jewelry pieces. I think what she does is her customers send in photos of their kids and then sets them in acrylic. I do have one that I shot on a white background but am not too happy with how it turned out:


----------



## SpeedTrap (Mar 31, 2009)

Are you using a Macro lens for this?
It looks like it is a standard lens and then cropped in,


----------



## peaydesigns (Mar 31, 2009)

SpeedTrap said:


> Are you using a Macro lens for this?
> It looks like it is a standard lens and then cropped in,



No macro lens, using 50mm 1.8 My next lens purchase will be either a macro lens or tubes (whichever I can afford).

Im doing this for free in exchange for use of photos in portfolio. Im not used to shooting acrylic pieces, so any help will be greatful:thumbup:


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 31, 2009)

ohh...  but look at the metal parts of the latch.  Then look at the metal in all the others.

You really think black is the way to go?

As for the acrylic, I'm feeling so long as you don't have crazy glare, no problem.  It's the metal bits that need work.

-Pete


----------



## peaydesigns (Mar 31, 2009)

Christie Photo said:


> ohh...  but look at the metal parts of the latch.  Then look at the metal in all the others.
> 
> You really think black is the way to go?
> 
> ...



The client chose black. Im all for learning....the more direction I get, the better I can become =). I re-did one of the photos to see if I could correct the skin tones:


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 31, 2009)

peaydesigns said:


> I re-did one of the photos to see if I could correct the skin tones



You might have to select the photos separately and then make adjustments.

-Pete


----------



## bdavison (Apr 10, 2009)

Id highly recommend you get a soft box or dome for shooting these. The lighting is more critical than the background. A soft box will get rid of the punchy look to the metal and make it the metal look more shiny and clean.

Always make sure its fresh brand new jewelry, and its sparkling clean. Any little dust, or dirt will show up big time.

I dont know what camera you are shooting with, but if it has settings for normal/vivid/soft/portrait, etc. Try it with soft. Its a common problem that most photographers go way to sharp with jewelry.


----------

